# Saturday offshore



## Fish4jesus (Aug 2, 2016)

Definitely slow yesterday for tuna! We ran out to Patronus and it was beautiful blue water! We stopped just north of there in little dirtier water and marked a few tuna, but only managed a Blackfin. We trolled and chunked a bit and nothing. Never marked anything at Patronius so we went and tried some dropping at the steps with no luck. Decided to go tie off to the rig we caught the blackfin on and just fish. We broke off about 10 grouper, etc. in the rig legs. Caught a mammoth red snapper that broke at the boat. Caught a huge scamp and 2 yellow grouper, and a 40 inch cobia. My son and his buddy tried to see how many top water rig fish they could fool! They worked on them. I dropped the electric reel down with a single rig with a big ole butterflied hardtail and hooked a huge Warsaw! He put a hurting on the electric (literally backing it up at times) and when he realized he was almost caught turned towards the rig and in process turned the back of boat(34’) and ripped the screws/rod holder up off of boat. He broke with ease! He was a tank! There is some big fish in these waters! 
The bottom pic, What’s the name of these fish? My son and them caught a bunch mixed with the small jacks on top. We threw them all back!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip.

Fish looks like a Bermuda chub to me


----------



## Fish4jesus (Aug 2, 2016)

Yep thought it was a chub! Anybody eat them? Caught quite a few, just threw them back though


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

Is your 34 a cobia?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

exciting! Did you see the warsaw before it broke off? I bet the heart was pumping....


----------



## Fish4jesus (Aug 2, 2016)

Yea it’s a buddies cobia 34. Well we did not really see it perfect, we all assumed it was a big Warsaw or Goliath. I hooked him sitting on bottom with that hardtail in the picture, Tail cut off and butterflied! It was 300’ there so I’m saying Warsaw by what I saw. We filmed the fight and rod holder ripping up. I wanted to send my go pro down after that on a line, but didn’t.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report bet that young man had a blast ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Kaos (Jun 21, 2017)

You couldn't smell that Chub? Those dudes are nasty! I'm not eating them!


----------

